# Section #'s in a Loft



## pie-boy (Oct 10, 2006)

I've already got my loft up, but I was curious, how many sections would be best for the pigeons? I've made 2, one for males and females to just spit them up during the winter time, but now i'm regretting that I should've made 3. One for male, females, and one for breeding. So for you experience breeders, how many sections would you make? And for what reasons?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm new to this too, but I do have a nice flock started in a 6' x 24' loft. I have 2 sections, breeding(males),and female. soon to be 3 sections. I will just add a door to split large side. breeding,young birds,and female. The males stay in breeding area when seporated. When mating the loft will be breeding, young bird, oldbird. When time to seporate again  I might need to add on. SO I guess if you have the room. breeders, male, female, 4th can be for racing or young birds . Just remember DO NOT overcroud each area. Better to control hatches with (wood) egg control than have many sections with overcrouding. 

Just my 2cents. please rember I'm new too.

photo of my babys taken today. 12 days old.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PIE-BOY,First there are a couple questions that we need to know..Are you going to race birds or show birds?If racing will you be flying widowhood or the natural system? In any event you will need 4 sections Breeding,Hen,Cock and a Young bird section. ..GEORGE


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

We have six sections.

1 for 'prisoner' hens'
2 for 'prisoner' cockbirds (section 2 doubles as the prisoner breeding loft during breeding season
3 for flying hens
4 for flying cockbirds (3 and 4 are both used for breeding as well)
5 and 6 are for YB's that have been just weaned, or training, or racing.

During the winter, we usually have 5 and 6 empty, as the YB's will be moved in with the older birds when they are separated for the off season

You can have just 3 sections, depending on the purpose of your birds.


----------

